# My New Story Site



## TheOwl

Please come and look at my new story site it has all the stories I have done now in one place, plus the first part of my new story not posted anywhere else The Revenge of Sorts. I hope you all enjoy the read and feel free to let me know what you think of any of the stories.

TheOwl

Click Here


----------



## adam

hope you're using the copywritten pictures by permission.


----------



## Brash

I like the navigation system you have on your site, however, I do have a few notes for you that you could employ to make your website more user friendly. First off, sometimes the text would get too small to read, at least, on mozilla-based web browsers (I don't use IE6, so I don't know). Secondly, the horizontal lined background makes it hard on the eyes to read. I have to highlight all of the text just to be able to read it. You might want to look into fixing those issues in subsequent updates. Other than that, nice site. ^_^


----------



## TheOwl

Come and see the second part of A Revenge of Sorts on the link below and hopefully more to follow soon.

TheOwl

Click here


----------



## TheOwl

Just posted part three of my story A Revenge of Sort on my site, link below. Hope you all enjoy, comments and critisms always welcome.

Click Here


----------



## TheOwl

Another part of the story A Revenge of Sorts has just been posted on my site, see what Helen and her friends are up to now by clicking on the link below.

Click Here


----------



## TheOwl

Well it has taken a lot longer than I ever thought it would, but long hour at work because they have laid people off has meant I have not really been in the mood for writing but I have finally finished the penultimate part of Revenge of Sorts. You should not have to wait as long for the next part as I have written most of it already and it just needs finishing and editing . Hope you enjoy, just press the link to go to my site.

Click Here


----------

